# Topics > Robotics > Animatronics >  Animatronics by John Nolan

## Airicist

John Nolan

----------


## Airicist

UNKLE 'Runaway (Pointman Re-edit) Dir. John Nolan 

Uploaded on Dec 8, 2010

----------


## Airicist

Amazing Animatronics by John Nolan 

Uploaded on Apr 10, 2011




> These incredible animatronic machines were made by John Nolan

----------


## Airicist

Article "John Nolan’s Incredible Animatronics Turn Nightmares into Robots"

by Aaron Saenz
April 14, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Animatronic Baby 

Published on Jun 6, 2014




> Animatronic Baby created during my 2nd year for the Modelmaking Degree at The Arts University Bournemouth. Designed to 1:1 scale with the Solidworks computer software and machined to film industry standards. Baby inspired by the works of John Nolan, Chris Clarke and others.

----------


## Airicist

HereEast - Lights! Robot! Action! - Robot making of video
February 16, 2015




> Poke sat down with robot designer John Nolan, creator of Ethel (the HereEast robot) to talk about the project and his involvement in the HereEast vision film!

----------


## Airicist

John Nolan Studio animatronic showreel
November 18, 2014

----------

